
Pioneer Challenge: $10k for a better Zendesk - danicgross
https://pioneer.app/challenge
======
Nextgrid
I wonder why they think Zendesk is bad. In my experience, what's bad about
Zendesk is the person behind it and not Zendesk itself.

------
al2o3cr
Sure, "enterprise customers with a combined value of over $50B" could just pay
some folks for a month of R&D work.

But why do that when you can get a _bunch_ to work on spec and only pay _one_
team? #capitalism

